# 1Lt Kristopher Rama LRB, Phil. Army SOCOM - KIA



## KiwiRecce63B (Sep 19, 2013)

Hats off to the fallen, RIP .. Blue skies .. http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/490751/military-officer-killed-in-zamboanga-fighting


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Lt.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 19, 2013)

Rest in peace, 1Lt. Rama.


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 21, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 21, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## tova (Sep 21, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Squidward (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest easy sir.


----------



## JHD (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest in peace.  Prayers out.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## xf4wso (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP, lieutenant.


----------



## Bloodline (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP, Warrior.


----------

